# Mosconi Zero 1



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

eBay link: http://r.ebay.com/JPOP7U

Price: $1,295

Mosconi Zero 1 
- Anodized black 
- Like new - never installed 
This would be a great match with the Ground Zero Plutonium Reference 4 (see my other listing), because the chassis width dimensions are identical. 
Reason for selling: It's no secret that I have a warehouse of high end gear. Rather than collect dust, this needs to be enjoyed and playing music. 
There's no warranty. I have 100% positive feedback on eBay, and plenty of references. It will be well packaged, and in fully working order when it departs my house for yours. Your associated equipment and install needs to be commensurate with this top-shelf amplifier.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

BUMP & PRICE REDUCTION!
$1200


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

I've lowered the accepted price for the "or best offer"! This needs to go to a good home!


----------



## Peteco (Nov 22, 2013)

Do you still have zreo1


----------



## Makky (Nov 15, 2014)

I find black ones a lot more appealing and special than white. The white ones everyone buys : P


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

SOLD!!!


----------

